# Wanna see something cute



## cljohnson (Apr 14, 2012)

It's me and a baby Warthog. 




[/IMG]
The Warthog is the cute one.


----------



## JeffG (Apr 14, 2012)

LOL! Where the heck would someone buy a warthog!?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 15, 2012)

Neat, I like him.


----------



## coreyc (Apr 15, 2012)

JeffG said:


> LOL! Where the heck would someone buy a warthog!?



At the warthog store where else


----------



## Irwin4530 (Apr 15, 2012)

CUTE!!!
is his name Pumba?!


----------



## pam (Apr 15, 2012)

Sooooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## cljohnson (Apr 15, 2012)

A friend of ours works with the zoo and has a personal collection at home. They also got a baby porcupine also very cute but not quite as cuddly. This guy is a little snuggeler .


----------



## coreyc (Apr 15, 2012)

cljohnson said:


> A friend of ours works with the zoo and has a personal collection at home. They also got a baby porcupine also very cute but not quite as cuddly. This guy is a little snuggeler .


We need a pic of the porcupine now please oh please


----------



## cljohnson (Apr 15, 2012)

One porcupine coming up. 



[/IMG]


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 15, 2012)

The little piggy is cute, but that warthog in the sweatshirt is UGH!!!


----------



## pam (Apr 15, 2012)

Cute


----------

